
Regarding Java and Hardware - hweigle
Question for the room:<p>Question for the room:<p>I&#x27;ve been working in mostly Operations roles primarily with Java over the past several years and most recently have started to become interested in development.<p>In the past, I&#x27;ve heard a few people mention that we truly don&#x27;t have the hardware for Java though I never really understood that statement.  I can also not
cite any official source for this or similar statements.  Question is, with the advent of Cloud Infrastructure, does this apply anymore? Do we now have the hardware necessary for the JVM?<p>Can any veteran Java Technologists explain the statement above? I also saw a recent talk about Spark mentioning the low-level Hardware optimizations (Tungsten) which is attempting to address some of the low-level instruction sets etc.  I would love to hear others thoughts.  Regards
======
BjoernKW
This probably refers to hardware optimized for running Java:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_processor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_processor)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PicoJava](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PicoJava)

